# Farewell, my heart...



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

“Dogs, lives are short, too short, but you know that going in..., so you live fully in the moment with her, never fail to share her joy or delight in her innocence....” 
― Dean Koontz, _The Darkest Evening of the Year_

Every precious second we had together was indeed a joy.

Willoglen Bewitching (AKC ptd)
"Samantha"
April 4, 2000 - January 11, 2013

Also missed by:

Otto, GSD
Sophia, Sheltie
Nina, Sheltie
Phailin, Snowshoe
Cleopatra, Himalayan


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

She was beautiful. I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Samantha..


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Very beautiful! So sorry Bill


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

Correction:

April 4, 2000 - January 11, 2014


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

While they live they bring us such joy, yet their lives are never long enough. When they pass, it's brings us such grief. Samantha will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. Until then, she will be running eternally young and free and wild  Chin up, because she's just playing til you meet again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a grand long life she had. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

I am so sorry, I know how heavy the loss of a pet is on ones heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful dog. Sorry.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear Your loss. RIP sweet Samantha. Beautiful girl.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She was indeed beautiful, and must have given you great joy....so sorry for your loss...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was beautiful. It's so hard when that time comes, we may know it going in, but is over shadowed by our joy in the moments too. Maybe we too live in the here and now, much as our dogs. It's such a blow.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful girl. I am so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Samantha. Run free pretty girlrun free.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry. She was very beautiful.


----------

